# PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!! ARGHHHHHHHH



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

hi fellow dper's!!!!!
im pregnant!!! found out friday and my dp has got alot worse!!! bloody horrible, and on top of that got all the horrible things that go with pregnancy, worst thing is feeling sick all the time!!!!
is there anyone else on here who is pregnant, if so i would love to talk to u!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Congratulations on the good news. I'm sure your DP will settle down once the shock has subsided. Say, have you considered naming the child after a dinosaur?


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

My dp went away when I got pregnant, so it might for you too. Try and relax and eat healthy, take vitamins like folic acid, 400 micrograms every day the first three months of pregnancy is recommended. Remember, you still have weeks to go before your baby arrives, try and enjoy the feeling of life growing inside you day by day. Focusing on your baby might be just what you need to get over dp, so don't worry, you'll be fine! 
And if you are worrying about giving birth, the birth of my son was wonderful, do not believe all the horrorstories! I recommend waterbirth, it helps relieve pain and speeds it up :wink:

Congrats, and good luck


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

hi york
well i already have a 16 month old!!! shes a handful!!! lol
i actually got dp when i was 7 weeks pregnant with her, so i think mine was triggered by anxiety and all the pregnancy hormones.
last time i had an epidural, which was great! , couldnt feel a thing!
i think thats what im going to do this time too!!!
my little girl is a great distraction from this crap, when i feel really down just looking at her little face cheers me up instantly!
thankyou for your reply

xx


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

My anxiety got worse the last half of my last pregnancy, the dp kicked in again a month after giving birth  My first pregnancy (six years ago) I didn't have any anxiety at all, it was great! Guess hormones can make you feel all sorts of things.
Dp isn't a permanent thing fortunately, it will go away at some point.


----------



## badzy (May 7, 2009)

try to relax, smile, watch movies, eat, go out with friends.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

badzy said:


> try to relax, smile, watch movies, eat, go out with friends.


I see this is your first post, so I'll forgive you for that one. This is not the Support Community for Bored people, though I can see how you could make that assumption.


----------

